# Reputable Miniature Poodle Breeders in Michigan



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! Did you try giving them a call? It’s easy for breeders to get overwhelmed by inquiries, so don’t take it personally.


----------



## power puff pups (Jul 23, 2021)

Welcome! You may try Poodle club of America breeders referral. We got our mini from their referrals. At least for my area, the breeders on their referral list are reliable.


----------



## qwerty12 (8 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome! Did you try giving them a call? It’s easy for breeders to get overwhelmed by inquiries, so don’t take it personally.


Hi PeggyTheParti, thanks for the welcome! No, I did not call them since I wasn't sure if they were still available based on the site so just sent an email. I will try and give them a call, thank you!


----------



## qwerty12 (8 mo ago)

power puff pups said:


> Welcome! You may try Poodle club of America breeders referral. We got our mini from their referrals. At least for my area, the breeders on their referral list are reliable.


Hi power puff pups, thank you for the welcome! Thank you for sharing, I will reach out to them as well!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

qwerty12 said:


> Hi PeggyTheParti, thanks for the welcome! No, I did not call them since I wasn't sure if they were still available based on the site so just sent an email. I will try and give them a call, thank you!


Good luck! Let us know what happens. 

I’m not familiar with that particular breeder, but some of the best have outdated websites or even no website at all. Their puppies are often spoken for before they’re even born, thanks to infrequent litters and good word of mouth. So advertising isn’t really a priority.


----------



## power puff pups (Jul 23, 2021)

qwerty12 said:


> Hi power puff pups, thank you for the welcome! Thank you for sharing, I will reach out to them as well!


Btw, based on my experience, many of these show breeders are not as responsive as expected. I usually expected to receive a reply within a few days to a week. After that I would probably follow up again. Some may not be good at advertising or technologies, so if emails do not work, I would try to leave a message/request through their website or give them a call. One of the breeders I reached out to only picks up calls even though she has email and website. But these communication issues do not make them bad breeders, usually the quality of their pups is outstanding. I would suggest to try your luck with multiple breeders near your area. Good luck!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome 😊. Many times it's said, find your breeder and develop a relationship (we as students to responsible breeders as tenured, renowned professors). Then chances are a puppy to purchase will come along, directly or through referral.

Once in a while someone lucks into an unexpected near-immediate available puppy, but that can be the lucky exception, not the rule.

On the other hand, you mentioned adopting. That indicates rescue rather than a puppy purchase. If that is your plan, I would contact Michigan and nearby Poodle clubs, and ask if they have lists you can join to be notified of Poodles needing placement.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

I’m in Ann Arbor. There is a Poodle Club of Mid-Michigan, reach out to them. There is also Michigan Standard Poodle Rescue, sometimes they have Minis. Even if there are none to adopt, I bet Barb of MSPR will know who is and is not a good breeder. I’ve had success contacting her via Facebook Messenger.

I’d start with those two organizations for MI breeders. I think the poodle world is small here.
Best of luck!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If your search area stretches to Minnesota, there's several quality miniature breeders there. 

Amity Valley Kennels - Home (amitykennels.com)

Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN

Absolute Silver, Miniature Poodles, AGILITY, CONFORMATION and OBEDIENCE, Winona, MN

www.allurepoodles.net/

Adelheid Poodles and Havanese, Rochester, Minnesota


Ohio
ByRequest Poodles

New York is another stretch but there are several quality breeders there too.
Eriand Poodles | Long Island Poodle Breeder

Welcome to Light N' Lively Miniature Poodles


There're a few across the border in Canada too, if importing is possible at this time. 

*Canadian Kennel Club*
CKC | Purebred Puppies, Dog Competitions, Show Dog Events | CKC
*Poodle Club Of Canada*
Poodle – Poodle club of Canada
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club*
Ottawa Valley Poodle Club – Serving Ottawa and Surrounding Areas
*Poodle Club of Ontario*
Poodle Club Of Ontario

*
Poodle Club of Canada Breeder List*
Microsoft Word - PCC2022Breeders 3 20 22.doc (poodleclubcanada.club)
*Canadian Kennel Club Breeder List*
Puppy List & Approved Breeders | CKC
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club Breeder List*
Breeder Listing – Ottawa Valley Poodle Club 

The Poodle Clubs are a great resource in either country.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

My Ty is from Allure (she's in the Twin Cities). I believe she has some new babies. She's very responsive to emails from her website.


----------

